# saying hello, first post



## Moon12 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, Greetings from up north (-:
I'm looking for some guidance as to the best place to pose questions I have regarding a Browning FN Model1922 pistol.380ACP
I've done enough research to know that it is from a Yugoslav contract.
It has matching five digit serial #'s everywhere except under the slide, which has a six digit # ??
It also has a Shoulder holster that I can not identify.
I realize that the holster has been modified, (brutalized) but it's still a nice fit for the gun.
It looks like there was a pouch removed as well as possibly some sort of emblem. I'm very curious.
I acquired this beautiful little piece from a relative whose brother in-law (Canadian Soldier) brought back from Europe.
I'd really like to know it's manufacture date...could it be one of the original 60,000 ordered in 1923?
Is the holster identifiable?
Is there an explanation for the non matching number under the slide?

Any help would be appreciated,
Harry


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Moon. Good luck with your project.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Northwest


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Indiana! Interesting pistol you have there.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Click to enlarge.............................................................................


----------



## Moon12 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome!
I'm hoping I can find some answers, the holster looks to me like it would have been a perfect fit for the older model FN 1910
I have searched and looked at hundreds of holster pictures with no luck so far.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What's the non matching number under the slide? Is it stamped or etched?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon12 (Sep 27, 2018)

it's stamped


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Moon12 said:


> it's stamped


Could be an inspectors mark, lot # etc

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon12 (Sep 27, 2018)

Did some more research and found a post by a well known author "Anthony Vanderlinden"
Some of the "non" Officer Yugoslav pistols have "contract" serial #'s Plus "Factory Production" #'s
Contract #'s are stamped 5 places-slide,barrel,slide extension frame, and magazine.
Factory Production is stamped under the slide and is 200,300 higher number than contract #
So in my case contract # 27901 + 200300 = 228201. Walla! mystery solved.
I whipped right down to the Library to get a copy of his latest book "FN Browning Pistols"
Sadly, I have to wait three weeks for a copy )-:


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Moon12 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks Kenora, we're practically neighbors !


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

*"saying hello, first post"*

Warning! This site may become addictive!:drinkers:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

denner12 said:


> *"saying hello, first post"*
> 
> Warning! This site may become addictive!:drinkers:


Pull up a sit and chair down.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

First, hello and welcome from AZ.

Then up north was way better libraries. Good luck on your wait.



Moon12 said:


> Did some more research and found a post by a well known author "Anthony Vanderlinden"
> Some of the "non" Officer Yugoslav pistols have "contract" serial #'s Plus "Factory Production" #'s
> Contract #'s are stamped 5 places-slide,barrel,slide extension frame, and magazine.
> Factory Production is stamped under the slide and is 200,300 higher number than contract #
> ...


----------



## Moon12 (Sep 27, 2018)

AZdave said:


> First, hello and welcome from AZ.
> 
> Then up north was way better libraries. Good luck on your wait.


What a dummy I am! Anthony hasn't sold a book to a library in years Ha Ha
He replied to a post I have on another forum.
I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## DonaldH (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello, welcome to the forum.


----------

